# install on device



## kiarashk (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi,

Ubuntu has a copy OS for pocket pc, does FreeBSD have a copy for pocket pc?
Can I install FreeBSD OS on my pocket pc?

Tnx.


----------



## aragon (Nov 6, 2010)

What is a pocket pc?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm guessing PalmPilot-type equipment.


----------

